# Do I need another injection? Help please.



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Mechanical diagnosis requested
We have a Merc 2.7 TD in a 416 chassis.
She still starts & runs fine but once she gets hotter than about 85 degrees, she won't re-start until she has cooled down for half an hour.
This is embarrassing when filling up on a motorway!
We had a Merc dealership in Granville do a leak test to see if she was loosing pressure in the inlet manifold. She was. The guys said that injectors 3 & 4 were shot and needed replacement and that the other three were not all they might be but would go another 6 months.
We paid £900 to have the two injectors replaced. We kept the old ones on principle!
Sadly, this has not solved the problem.
Has anyone any ideas because changing injectors at £450 a pop is an expensive guessing game!!!
Patrick


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Well it will probably be the pump next because the injectors usually get shot because the bits from the pump clog them up. Cost me 3000 to fix this and now add a lubricant in the diesel. Merc have also offerred this solution at the back door so there is no come back.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

dikyenfo said:


> Well it will probably be the pump next because the injectors usually get shot because the bits from the pump clog them up. Cost me 3000 to fix this and now add a lubricant in the diesel. Merc have also offerred this solution at the back door so there is no come back.


Ouch! Would this be affected by temerature?
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

I stopped using dealership garages for diesel engine problems years ago. I got fed up with guesses instead of proper mechanical experience and proper diagnostics (ie not just reading the flippin computer which any monkey can do).

I now take my (white, not MH) van to a local diesel specialist. All these guys do all day long is fix diesels. As there are relatively few different makes of diesel engine, they are very experienced. 

All you do is explain you problem, they run proper tests (most franchise garages dont have the required and expensive diagnostic gear, particularly for common rail diesels), they replace a part or two, (ones which have failed diagnostics either before or after removal) and the problem goes away, never to return.

They are also cheaper than main dealers, and my local one even sells reconditioned pumps and injectors.

Just google "diesel specialist" and pay your nearest one a visit.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Not saying this is the solution but I had this problem on my boat on one engine.

Excess fuel valve was faulty and did not allow the excess fuel to return to the tank which cools the injection pump, consequently the pump got hot which was Ok when the engine was running as a constant flow of fuel was going through.

As soon as the engine was stopped, the fuel in the pump vapourised causing a vapour (air) lock and no fuel could get to the injectors.

Replacing the excess fuel valve cured it.

I think you got ripped off at £450 a pop.

Peter


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, dbar, I entirely agree with your comments!
Being in France and living in the van, I was hoping to get a quick job without waiting around for parts... Stupid idea, really!

I reckon you are spot on, Peter, but shouldn't a fuel return valve sticking have been included in the leak test? I guess they don't!

I shall see if I can find a good diesel mechanic here in Valencia...

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
dbar is spot on,you usualy pay so much up front, but being as something is wrong,that money is not wasted.
Ted.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Mechanical diagnosis requested
> We have a Merc 2.7 TD in a 416 chassis.
> She still starts & runs fine but once she gets hotter than about 85 degrees, she won't re-start until she has cooled down for half an hour.
> This is embarrassing when filling up on a motorway!
> ...


I can recommend a good company in Shipley West Yorkshire, as you have not put your location in your profile I cant tell if this is any good for you.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Jezport said:


> I can recommend a good company in Shipley West Yorkshire, as you have not put your location in your profile I cant tell if this is any good for you.


Thanks. That would be just down the road if we were in the UK but we are on the outward journey in Barcelona headed for Granada and Huelva!
Thanks anyway
Patrick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Patrick_Phillips said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical diagnosis requested
> ...


Who's that, I can't think of anyone except maybe Bob, do you know anyone in Pudsey by chance, I have a leaking injector.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

dikyenfo said:


> Well it will probably be the pump next because the injectors usually get shot because the bits from the pump clog them up. Cost me 3000 to fix this and now add a lubricant in the diesel. Merc have also offerred this solution at the back door so there is no come back.


This is a common problem on the renault megane diesel engine mine fell victim to.. car is a 55 plate and being as i only payed £5500 for it 9 months old so i was blowed if i was going to spend £2500 on a new pump and all pipe work and tank cleaned at 5 years old despite it not starting...
Took me some time but i came up with a £28 fix that leaves the car running perfect.. An inline electric fuel pump solved the problem instantly and the car has run this last year and a half on it ....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> dikyenfo said:
> 
> 
> > Well it will probably be the pump next because the injectors usually get shot because the bits from the pump clog them up. Cost me 3000 to fix this and now add a lubricant in the diesel. Merc have also offerred this solution at the back door so there is no come back.
> ...


Excuse my ignorance but what sort of 12v electric pump would supply the pressure need to run a diesel engine?


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> > dikyenfo said:
> ...


Unless he meant as a replacement for the in tank pump. In which case I'd replace the in tank pump as it will be eating its self if its failed (as is the case more and more on high pressure fuel systems).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm could be, didn't think of that :roll: :roll:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

this is what i fitted as it simply push fits the fuel pipes , one wire to earth and one wired into a possative i found on the injection pump...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item5640f036f1

the fault with the injection pumps seems to be the bit what draws the fuel up from the tank thus the engine is starved of fuel and the injection pump not lubricated... The pump above draws fuel from the tank and keeps an air free supply to the engine and the return is air free....
works like a charm...

( not all diesels have an electric fuel pump in the tank )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Edjicashuns a wunnerfull fing innit, I lern sumat evry da on ere   :wink: :wink:

It's almost worth the exorbitant subs.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick_Phillips said:
> ...


Powerline Services fixed a major problem that Sewells of Leeds caused on my van.


----------

